# Mein Fl Studio krächzt so komisch beim abspielen eines songs!



## Azin Rostampour (5. März 2011)

Hallo, hab ein Problem mit meinem Fl Studio.

Mein fl studio krächzt d.h. wenn ich nen song abspiele dann läuft er nicht einwandfrei,qualität ist schlecht,ab und zu bleibt stecken spielt 2 sekunden dann bleibt der song wieder stecken.

Mir wurde empfohlen Buffer Length hochzumachen - hab ich gemacht

und ein paar tasten ausmachen hab ich auch gemacht

dann wurd mir empfohlen asio v2.10 runterzuladen hab ich gemacht und auch dann als nichts mehr geklappt hat hab ich jede einstellung gemacht und geändert

pufferlängth ganz hoch mitte latenz ganz hoch

EINFACH ALLES!

ich hab sogar gesehen das mein computer Realtek benutzt als treiber

sogar den hab ich überprüfen lassen ob er aktualisiert ist

ist er aber trotzdem NIX NADA keine verbesserung!

weiß einer wieso mein song nicht gut abspielbar ist ?


----------



## DJTrancelight (5. März 2011)

Hi,

dazu gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.

a) du hast zu viele ressourcen-hungrige Plugins, wie z.B. den Sytrus eingebaut.
b) deine CPU ist evtl. zu schwach? Wie schaut deine Rechnerausstattung aus? CPU, RAM, Soundkarte
c) Treiber oder Konflikt mit anderer Soundquelle


----------

